# Comment transférer des fichiers (non musicaux) du Mac à l'iPod?



## Marcant (3 Août 2004)

Posez toutes les questions sur son fonctionnement. D'ailleurs j'en ai une, comment fait-on pour transférer des fichiers autre que musik (exemple : films, documents, photos) du mac vers l'iPod ?
Pour info j'ai un 15Go et un Powerbook...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> comment fait-on pour transférer des fichiers autre que musik (exemple : films, documents, photos) du mac vers l'iPod ?
> Pour info j'ai un 15Go et un Powerbook...


Il suffit de cocher l'option "utiliser le disque" dans les pref de l'iPod (via iTunes). Ensuite un simple glisser déposé depuis le finder comme avec n'importe quel periph de stockage...


----------



## Marcant (3 Août 2004)

Je vais essayer ce soir !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer ce soir !


Pendant que tu sera sur ton mac, profites en pour explorer l'aide d'iTunes, tout ca et plein d'autre trucs y sont fort bien expliqué...


----------



## Marcant (3 Août 2004)

Je n'y manquerai pas !


----------



## Marcant (3 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de cocher l'option "utiliser le disque" dans les pref de l'iPod (via iTunes). Ensuite un simple glisser déposé depuis le finder comme avec n'importe quel periph de stockage...



Pas trouvé...


----------



## Marcant (3 Août 2004)

C'est bon, je suis allé fait un petit tour sur le site apple rubrique support !!


----------



## Marcant (3 Août 2004)

Bon une autre question. J'ai transférer par exemple un film mais je n'arrive pas à le retrouver dans l'iPod !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Pas trouvé...



C'est "Activer l'utilisation du disque" ... j'etais pas sur mon mac qd j'ai posté
Apres tu met n'importe quel fichier ou tu veux et tu le retrouvera... au meme endroit... comme si c'etait un DD externe, un zip, une disquette, un CD...


----------



## Marcant (4 Août 2004)

Oui mais en fait il faut que je glisse mes fichiers dans le dossier Notes pour qu'ils apparaissent !


----------



## MrStone (4 Août 2004)

Attention, je crois qu'il y a cafouillette, là !
Tu peux stocker des fichiers de toute sorte sur ton ipod comme s'il s'agissait d'un disque dur externe, mais tu ne peux pas visualiser tes listes de fichiers depuis l'ipod, car il ne possède pas de fonction équivalente au Finder (bien qu'on puisse le croire, vu qu'il sait gérer des fichiers musicaux). Il faut que tu le connectes à ton mac pour le faire : il se comporte alors comme un disque dur classique : le volume moonte sur le bureau, et là tu peux classer, ajouter des dossiers, etc etc
Seuls les fichiers texte qui se trouvent dans ton dossier 'Notes' sont consultables directement depuis l'ipod (ainsi que tes cartes de visite), pour tout le reste tu as besoin d'un mac.


----------



## Marcant (4 Août 2004)

Justement j'ai un powerbook, donc un mac mais pour stocker par ex un film, je dois le mettre dans le dossier notes. Je ne peux pas créer d'autres dossiers, il ne s'affiche pas sur l'iPod.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Justement j'ai un powerbook, donc un mac mais pour stocker par ex un film, je dois le mettre dans le dossier notes. Je ne peux pas créer d'autres dossiers, il ne s'affiche pas sur l'iPod.


La ca deveint vraiment confus... tu veux faire quoi exactement? 
Lire un film sur ton iPod? Ou simplement le copier dans l'iPod pour le sauvegarder ou le transferer sur un autre ordi?
Si c'est pour le lire evidemment ca ne marche pas! De meme si c'est pour voir le fichier dans les menus de l'iPod (sur l'ecran de l'iPod quoi) ca ne marche pas non plus... C'est pas fait pour ca...
Si c'est simplement pour le stocker sur l'iPod je ne vois pas ou est ton probleme...par rapport a la meme manip avec tout autre support de sauvegarde (DD externe, CD, DVD, ZIP et j'en passe)...


----------



## MrStone (4 Août 2004)

Euh... comme dirait Véra, "le mystère s'épaissit !" :mouais: 

Reprenons au début, avec un petit step by step
1- Connecte l'ipod au PB

2- vérifie que l'icône du pod appparaît bien sur le bureau. Si c'est le cas, le disque est donc monté. Il se peut aussi qu'iTunes se lance tout seul si tu as activé cette option. Ignore-le le cas échéant.

3- Toujours depuis le Finder, double-cliques sur l'icône de l'ipod : tu dois voir s'afficher une fenêtre contenant différents dossiers. De mémoire (j'en ai pas sous la main) il doit y avoir un dossier calendrier, notes, contact, et peut-être d'autres.

4- Dans cette même fenêtre, crées un nouveau dossier (cmd+shift+N ou Fichier>nouveau dossier), nomme-le à ta convenance. Dans l'exemple disons que le dossier s'appelle toto.

5- Glisse-dépose ce que tu veux (film, image, etc) sur ou dans ce dossier. Disons que ton document se nomme photo.jpg.

6- Maintenant tu dois pouvoir accéder à ce document depuis ton mac avec le chemin suivant : ipod[nomdetonipod]>toto>photo.jpg

Si ça marche pas, effectivement y'a un problème :sick:

En revanche, comme le disait jpmiss c'est normal que quand tu navigues depuis l'ipod tu ne puisses pas voir la liste des fichiers présents sur ton ipod en-dehors du contenu du dossier Notes.


----------



## Marcant (4 Août 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Euh... comme dirait Véra, "le mystère s'épaissit !" :mouais:
> 
> 4- Dans cette même fenêtre, crées un nouveau dossier (cmd+shift+N ou Fichier>nouveau dossier), nomme-le à ta convenance. Dans l'exemple disons que le dossier s'appelle toto.
> 
> 5- Glisse-dépose ce que tu veux (film, image, etc) sur ou dans ce dossier. Disons que ton document se nomme photo.jpg.



ça j'ai fait, j'ai créé un dossier et mis un fichier dedans mais ce que je dis c'est que le dossier que je viens donc de créer n'apparait pas dans l'iPod !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> ça j'ai fait, j'ai créé un dossier et mis un fichier dedans mais ce que je dis c'est que le dossier que je viens donc de créer n'apparait pas dans l'iPod !


Mais il n'apparait pas où dans l'iPod???? C'est a dire par quel moyen cherche tu à le voir sans y parvenir...

- Dans le finder c'est a dire via l'ecran de ton mac (c'est pas normal)

- Ou sur l'ecran de l'iPod (c'est normal)

On va finir par y arriver....


----------



## Marcant (4 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dans le finder c'est a dire via l'ecran de ton mac (c'est pas normal)


ça c bon, je vois le dossier que j'ai créé. Même en reconnectant l'iPod, le dossier créé est toujours présent.




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ou sur l'ecran de l'iPod (c'est normal)


Ah bon ? Alors comment voir le dossier créé ?




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On va finir par y arriver....


Bah j'espère !!


----------



## MrStone (4 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> le dossier que je viens donc de créer n'apparait pas dans l'iPod !




Ben voilà !!!
C'est tout à fait normal  
Cette fonctionnalité n'existe tout simplement pas :rose:

Not a defect, comme disait ma grand mère 


Allez, rideau, je vais bouffer moi


----------



## Marcant (4 Août 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Cette fonctionnalité n'existe tout simplement pas



Bon bon. Donc si je comprends bien, tu peux juste voir les fichiers que tu as mis dans ton iPod seulement dans le finder, cad sur le mac uniquement ?

Hier, j'ai rentré le film Heat dans l'iPod. J'ai recherché donc ce film dans l'iPod est introuvable. En revanche, je l'ai mis ensuite dans le dossier Notes et lorsque j'ai regardé dans l'iPod, il y était....


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? Alors comment voir le dossier créé ?


   Via le Finder...



			
				Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Bon bon. Donc si je comprends bien, tu peux juste voir les fichiers que tu as mis dans ton iPod seulement dans le finder, cad sur le mac uniquement ?


 Ca y est on y est arrivé!!! Victoire!!!    



			
				Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Hier, j'ai rentré le film Heat dans l'iPod. J'ai recherché donc ce film dans l'iPod est introuvable. En revanche, je l'ai mis ensuite dans le dossier Notes et lorsque j'ai regardé dans l'iPod, il y était....


 Ah oui pourquoi pas, ca ne m'etais jamais venu a l'esprit... Mais de toutes facons quel est l'interet de voir le fichier via l'ecran de l'iPod puisque de toutes facons tu ne peux rien en faire?
 Par exemple quand tu sauvegarde un fichier sur un CD est-ce que tu essaye de voir ton fichier en regardant la face gravé du CD? Non bien sur, bah c'est pareil...


----------



## Marcant (4 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui pourquoi pas, ca ne m'etais jamais venu a l'esprit... Mais de toutes facons quel est l'interet de voir le fichier via l'ecran de l'iPod puisque de toutes facons tu ne peux rien en faire?


Juste pour te souvenir de ce que tu as sur ton iPod mais bon je pensais que cela pouvais ce faire. Bon me voila fixé !!   



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est on y est arrivé!!! Victoire!!!


oéééééé oéoéoéééééé !!!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour te souvenir de ce que tu as sur ton iPod mais bon je pensais que cela pouvais ce faire. Bon me voila fixé !!


 J'ai édité mon message précédent pour te donner un exemple:



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple quand tu sauvegarde un fichier sur un CD est-ce que tu essaye de voir ton fichier en regardant la face gravé du CD? Non bien sur, bah c'est pareil...


----------

